#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-13
<airurando> morning
<root___> damn there's a lot of ubunutu channels
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> IRC is used for a lot of ubuntu development
<slashtom> oh, i think there may be a PoTD tomorrow
<infoturtle> airurando ping
<airurando> hello infoturtle
<infoturtle> hello, are you well? any chance you could DM the user name and password for the site to put the pics of UGJ Limerick up?
<infoturtle> I can't seem to keep on to passwords
<airurando> will do
<airurando> just getting them now
<infoturtle> fantastic, thanks!
<airurando> done
<airurando> let me know when they are up
<airurando> infoturtle, while you are here.
<infoturtle> yes?
<airurando> I know there are some who want to drop/amalgamate UH Dub in preference to ILUG PoTD.
<airurando> I can understand this.
<airurando> not deciding that here (probably at next weeks meeting)
<airurando> but for this month at least, with the release party likely set for the evening of Thurdsay 28th of April, should we just drop UHD and UHL?
<infoturtle> sorry, be right back, my mam just called and wants to drop something off, I've to go meet her
<airurando> UHD would be due to tsake place on 27th and UHL on 28th
<airurando> no bother
<infoturtle> sorry bout that
<infoturtle> Well is their a want to convert the UHL to a Ilug POTD? if not I say leave it as it is if that suits everybody
<infoturtle> the turn out is usally just two of us so I wouldn't say changing the name will help us in anyway
<airurando> nah I'm speaking specifically about dublin for the amalgamation with PoTD
<infoturtle> oh
<airurando> the concept behing UH differs from PoTD.
<airurando> but some of the Dublin crew don't believe UHD is working with just the same folks turning up each month.
<airurando> low numbers also
<airurando> before UH the Irish LoCo guys attended the PoTD regularly.
<airurando> not sure what will be decided long term but just for this month I'm suggesting we scrap both UH events for the release party.
<airurando> having UHD on the 27th and UHL on the 28th seems pointless when we're likely having the release party on the 28th.
<airurando> infoturtle, what say you?
<infoturtle> ah, now I see where this is going
<infoturtle> never spotted the dates were so close
<infoturtle> OK, I can still get my fix of Ubuntu out and about-ness from the release and we can discuss it in dept at the meeting next week but I agree with leaving out the UH for this month
<airurando> good.  I'm a bit worried that this hasn't been agreed at meeting but I only thought of it recently
<airurando> will try to get others opinions over the coming days
<infoturtle> well, we both suffer from the problem of having the same people attend over and over so as long and they agree and we just make a notice that there will be no UH this month I don't think anyone will be let down
<airurando> I'll cancass opinions anyway to be safe.
<airurando> *canvass
<airurando> regarding the future of UHL that is completely up to you guys.  I would love if it continued.  You could invite others to attend and perhaps ammend the title to UH + something.
<airurando> don't really have that option in Dublin.
<infoturtle> t'would be best, how do you inteend asking people? should we put in on the social sites, mailing list of Ubuntu-ie.org? just wondering if I can help
<infoturtle> I think UHL as a name works, just need more awareness about it, I duno though, maybe others have ideas about it
<airurando> suppose we can chat about it face to face next thursday :0
<airurando> sorry
<airurando> :)
<infoturtle> ya, that would work better!
<infoturtle> pics are up (sorry for the ages it took, internets painfully slow)
<infoturtle> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/407407
<airurando> thanks infoturtle, they look great.
<airurando> I see they have made it into our loco dir team page photo stream :)
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<infoturtle> some are blurry and hadn't much time to take pics as they only came for the last 2 hours, but ya they look good
<infoturtle> ha, wiat till ericka see shes on the ubuntu loco page, now the teasing of being a nerd begins!!
<airurando> ha ha
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-14
<airurando> morning all.
<slashtom> good morning!
<slashtom> is it death to the ubuntu hour?
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> to be decided at a meeting I think
<airurando> shame really
<airurando> I can see both sides to the story
<airurando> UH is different in purpose to PoTD
 * slashtom suggests all those who vote to keep it turn up to the Ubuntu Hour
<airurando> however that purpose doesn't seem to working here at the moment
<airurando> slashtom: good point but that is not always possible
<airurando> As I see it PoTD is a social get together for uber linux geeks
<slashtom> isn't that what Ubuntu Hour is?
<airurando> As far as I know it's not.
<airurando> UH is a very social event for users or wamma be users of Ubuntu
<airurando> *wanna
<airurando> far less uber geeks
<slashtom> ok, PoTD is pretty much the same but for all Linux users not just the Ubuntu ones
<airurando> drop in event for folks to find out more about Ubuntu
<slashtom> has that happened?
<airurando> yeah but I'd argue that PoTD is a lot more intimidating to wanna be ubuntu users.
<airurando> has that happened? no you are absolutely right
<airurando> and that is the problem
<airurando> maybe we haven't promoted it right?
<airurando> maybe Irish folks are not interested enough to attend one?
<airurando>  maybe Irish wanna be users are to shy or not confident enough to attend one?
<airurando> lots of possibilities
<slashtom> or people who want to find out more or solve their problems are using the internet?
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> as I said slashtom I see both sides.
<airurando> It's not working for us at present for whatever reason.
<airurando> but UH is a seperate type of event to PoTD.
<airurando> slashtom: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<airurando> first line states what UH should be.
<slashtom> if you want to be different to PoTD...
<slashtom> why not a coffee shop, first saturday of the month or something
<airurando> aye indeed
<airurando> slashtom: Its not that I or we want to be different from PoTD.
<airurando> simply UH is an event with a different purpose.
<airurando> thats all I'm saying
<airurando> speaking as one of those lesser geeks UH was more apealing to me that PoTD.
<ebel> hmm, regular weekend coffee shop...
<airurando> anyone going to oggcamp?
<ShaneM> airurando: Yep
<airurando> Hi ShaneM
<airurando> good for you.
<airurando> do you know modes of transportation from Gatwick to Farnham
<slashtom> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/
<airurando> in fact does anyone know the best way to get from Gatwick to Farnham?
<airurando> thanks slashtom.
<ShaneM> airurando: I've no idea to be honest.
<ShaneM> airurando: I'm going to try and get a flight from Cork.
<slashtom> i would have thought heathrow would be better
<slashtom> but out of the cheap airports, gatwick would be much better than luton or stansted
<airurando> ShaneM: I'm mulling over the possibility
<airurando> slashtom: really?
<slashtom> unless you get a hire car from gatwick
<ShaneM> airurando: I haven't really looked at anything yet to be honest.
<ShaneM> Probably will at the end of the month or so
<ebel> gatwick is a larger airport
<ebel> and has a trainstation
<ebel> you can get from gatwick to the center of london on the gatwick express for something like £15 ?
<slashtom> heathrow is not bad either
<ebel> train station is right in the airport
<ebel> heathrow has a tube station in it
<slashtom> but best to avoid luton and stansted
<slashtom> it does
<ebel> birmingham airport also has a train station in it, real easy to get into birmingham city centre from the airport
<airurando> rudimentary understanding of the map of the area.  Thought Gatwick would be best.
<airurando> so long as transport was available to farnham
<slashtom> airurando: from gatwick you're going via central london
<slashtom> even by car, it's longer as you would be going via motorway
<slashtom> i don't know about heathrow
 * airurando knows nothing 
<airurando> :(
<airurando> not sue I can swing it yet
<airurando> needs to be cheap
<slashtom> you know skyscanner.net?
<airurando> I am off work for the first time and the flights currently look cheap...hmm
<airurando> slashtom; no I don't.
<slashtom> remember, no hand luggage ;)
<airurando> Eh?
 * airurando dashes off to collect the youngest kid from school
<ebel> airurando: i.e. fly with a budget airline and only take hand luggage
<ebel> makes the flights might cheaper
<airurando> I see the Zorin OS guys are branching into hardware.
<airurando> http://zorinpc.com/
<airurando> Good luck to them.
<airurando> ebel: if I'm going that was my plan it's just slashtoms last statement said remember, no hand luggage ;)
<airurando> presume that was just sarcasm?
<ebel> hehe he probabaly mistyped
<ebel> My mum fly *loads* of times with a check in bag. twas silly
<ebel> once the bag-on-wheels weighed 7 kg.
<ebel> she was paying €20 for that.
<ebel> sometimes people can forget about these things...
<slashtom> aye, my mum gets no choice... i book her flights
<slashtom> ebel: your sister is just as bad
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-15
<syngindub> anyone here fed up with the current direction that ubuntu are going with their current release?
<syngindub> i've switched to mint recently
<infoturtle> hello syngindub, what's it you don;t like?
<syngindub> hi infoturtle..i don't like an OS presuming i'm a complete idiot :)
<infoturtle> you'll hate OSx so
<infoturtle> :p
<syngindub> i like to customise my OS and the latest version is a big let down. It probably suits more newbies
<syngindub> never used OSx, have supported it alright but never used it
<infoturtle> TBH I hate it's look, why move to unity when gnome 3 looks sssooooo good!
<syngindub> whats the deal with gnome 3 though?
<syngindub> do you need to build this yourself?
<infoturtle> don't think so, I have an install guide for installing it to try it out if you want it
<syngindub> are you installing gnome 3 on top of natty?
<infoturtle> yep, soon as I get it I'm installing gnome 3.0 over it, it just looks better and less in the way
<infoturtle> http://www.infoturtle.ie/tipsandtricks/installgnome3.0.php
<syngindub> cheers for that. Have spent the last few days configuring mint though :) i've been know to blow an OS away after a few drinks though :)
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> well, you just need to put a little bit more into natty to have it the way you'dlike it
<IRWolfie-> I switched to arch
<syngindub> i tried arch last year
<IRWolfie-> seems ubuntu is starting to stray away from gnome
<syngindub> highly customisable but i don't have the time for that much though
<syngindub> yeah IRWolfie- , it's a huge dissapointment as i've been running it for the past 5 years or so..around breezy
<syngindub> they are completely switching emphasis and i feel there will be a major shift in number from their OS after natty gets released
<IRWolfie-> I've still got ubuntu on for work
<IRWolfie-> but arch for my laptop
<syngindub> arch is too cutting edge for my like :)
<infoturtle> never used arch, is that it's full name?
<syngindub> i used to spend all my time running updates with arch :)
<IRWolfie-> arch linux
<IRWolfie-> I like updates
<IRWolfie-> and I especially like being on the bleeding edge :D
<infoturtle> looks fancy!
<IRWolfie-> it's not as newbie friendly as ubuntu, but it seems good for learning more
<IRWolfie-> next, gentoo!
<syngindub> it's great for learning alright..the arch community are great for documentation also
<infoturtle> might try it out :D
<infoturtle> for now tho, time to get online and play some unreal, see yall later!
<syngindub> well worth it..highly configurable
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-16
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> I hope your weekends are going well.
<infoturtle> stupid over heating cpu :c
<airurando> oh dear infoturtle
<infoturtle> yep, the heat sync is full of hair and stuff and my friend was playin unreal and it just shutdown
<infoturtle> have to clean the out soon
<airurando> was just going to ask about the dust
<airurando> cat hair in your case I suspect
<infoturtle> well. since I put the heat sync on it hasn't been cleaned so it's years of god knows what in there, cat hair most lilkly
 * airurando thinks all houses should have HEPA filters to protect the electronic stuff.
<airurando> :)
<infoturtle> might just start geling the cats hair into place, sounds cheaper in the short run
<airurando> ha ha :)
<airurando> or quit playing games.
<infoturtle> aw, turns out I might grab a HEPA filter so
<infoturtle> oh ya, must look into booking a place for staying in Dublin for the release party, where might we be close to? not strayin too far from chungs I assume??
<airurando> no idea really
<airurando> I'll be trekking up from athy
<airurando> won't be staying late either as I've work at 7am next day
<airurando> guys at the meeting will be better able to advise
<infoturtle> ugh, that sux, would it not suit tohave sugested Friday?
<infoturtle> ya ok, I'll ask then
<airurando> that weekend I'll be working Fri Sat and Sun starting at 7am each day and not finishing till 7pm so Thurs is the best of a bad lot.
<infoturtle> oh man, thats harsh! disadvantages of getting more money than the dole!
<syngindub> i need weed
<infoturtle> bad place to be looking
<syngindub> lol
<airurando> infoturtle with 2 kids I'm happy to do it :)
<syngindub> im not lookin
<airurando> hi syngindub
<infoturtle> airurando it's all ahead of me, for now I'll enjoy the freedom of being able to consider 10 x noodles a weekly shop
<airurando> infoturtle that is exactly the right attitude
<syngindub> hu airurando
<syngindub> hi
<airurando> syngindub: read earlier you ain't happy with unity
<airurando> can't say I blame you
<airurando> but remember Ubuntu is for the masses
<syngindub> yeah i commented yesterday on this
<syngindub> this masses don't interest me :)
<syngindub> the
<infoturtle> think it's the same as gnome vs kde vs xfce, have which ever one you like installed and use it, I love gnome but have friends who love xfce
 * airurando read the irc logs at work today
<airurando> syngindub fair point (speaking as a member of the masses) :)
<airurando> but the desktop environment can always be changed
<syngindub> decided to run mint for the time being until i decide what i'll do
<airurando> yeah, I saw that
<airurando> It's funny really.
<airurando> in my house
<airurando> my daughter loves unity
<airurando> I'm not gone on it
<syngindub> i'd say it will appeal to a lot of people alright
<infoturtle> think it suits netbooks down to the ground but for desktops not really
<syngindub> not at all
<airurando> daughter is 9 yr old
 * infoturtle expresses his view
<airurando> infoturtle: I concur
<syngindub> i have my daughter very comfotable using linux and windows L)
<airurando> syngindub: thats essential
<airurando> :)
<syngindub> trying to steer her clear of the latter though :)
<airurando> indeed
<infoturtle> windows has it's features, still use it everyday
<syngindub> yeah, well i support a windows env
<syngindub> it ain't fun
<airurando> syngindub: standard mint or mint
<airurando> sorry mind debian
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> *mint
<syngindub> standard mint. might check out that the mint debian though
<airurando> I came from mint to ubuntu
<airurando> liked the community around ubuntu
<airurando> and the idea behind it
<syngindub> i've been OS hopping for about 10 years but nearly always go back to ubuntu alright.
<syngindub> just not sure if i'll head in that direction when 11.04 is launched
<airurando> yeah it's a real concern
<infoturtle> I had kubuntu first and hated the look of it, stoped using it after a week, came back one yeaar later when I left work and loved it
<airurando> but for me the driving principal behind ubuntu still excites me.
<airurando> *principle
<infoturtle> I love that it actually educates its users as they use (I may have spelled some things wrong there)
<syngindub> how so?
 * infoturtle gets drunker as time goes on
<infoturtle> off to play me some xbox
<infoturtle> cya guys later!!
<syngindub> enjoy
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-17
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  ping
<infoturtle> hey thethomaseffect
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  hey man, did you get round to installing drupal on yer hosting yet?
<infoturtle> I haven't but I can have it done inside an hour if you want
<thethomaseffect> it's up to yourself really!
<thethomaseffect> I'm trying to put together a morse code en/decoder so no rush :)
<infoturtle> ya sure, we get progress done today, you know anything about progress on moving site hosts?
<thethomaseffect> nah I've been awol for the last week, sick with the flu and computer was up in college accommodation
<thethomaseffect> part of which has left me with a really sore back, so it's no fun sleeping in on a sunday morning ;__;
<infoturtle> not to worry, supose we should follow up on it today, I may end up falling asleep as I have gotten about 4 hours sleep after a drunken night
<infoturtle> sleeping on a Sunday is something even god himself does!
<thethomaseffect> ha it's grand
<thethomaseffect> if ya cna get me some ftp details and access to phpMyAdmin i'll do the rest!
<infoturtle> I'll set somethings up for ya
<thethomaseffect> savage
<infoturtle> what drupal version do we need again thethomaseffect?
<thethomaseffect> 7
<thethomaseffect> newest one
<infoturtle> didn't we want to start with an older version and work up no?
<thethomaseffect> didn't we agree to drop that idea since it would probably end up taking longer?
<infoturtle> my remember abilty is about 5~% what it normally is so I'll just install drupal 7 on the server and be quite
<thethomaseffect> haha!
<thethomaseffect> I'm gonna grab some breakfast, brb
<infoturtle> cool
<infoturtle> stupid drupal can't access a database that's there and can't contuine the install
<davem> have you checked that all of the db details are correct?
<davem> thats the most common error
<infoturtle> I'm going over everything now, just spotted remote access is off but I'm using localhost so it shouldn't affect it
<infoturtle> I hate all forms of SQL...........
<davem> infoturtle: you hosted on blacknight?
<infoturtle> nope, register 365
<davem> fail :p
<infoturtle> I know, but shes cheap
<davem> how cheap out of interest?
<infoturtle> 3.50~ monthly
<davem> you find it good?
<infoturtle> it's grand, some poor features like ftp is limited, no ssh, the interface offers little for the user, but for what I use it for, this grand
<infoturtle> *tis
<infoturtle> no, no remote sql without request either
<davem> you're not going to get ssh on shared, how's the ftp limited?
<davem> I know we (blacknight) have remote access to any of the mysql and postgres sql db's
<infoturtle> sorry, I ment ftp support was limited, it was hard for e to set it up and they offered little help
<infoturtle> I'm typing skills are poor based on my lack of sleep & soberness
<infoturtle> any idea what this error is on about?
<infoturtle> 'sql_mode' can't be set to the value of 'TRADITIONAL'
<davem> never seen it before
<davem> what are your connection settings?
<infoturtle> it's and wizzard install for drupal, it asks me for sql data base settings, I give em the setting and it run queries I can't see so IDK what it's trying to do
<davem> you do anything to the db? change any settings?
<infoturtle> no, I just created it for this purpose, should be fine, may have to get onto hosting crowd as they don't allow remote access with asking them first, but it's using localhost so I don't get it
<infoturtle> i duno, this is just anoying me at this hour
<davem> try creating a fresh db
<thethomaseffect> did you change the drupal SQl prefix? not the problem but should always be done on shared database just in case
<infoturtle> won't matter right now, can't get past the database set up section but I will keep it in mind once I get remote access set up for the databases
<thethomaseffect> bugger
<thethomaseffect> I expected php_safe_mode to give trouble but not database
<infoturtle> it's because by default my server by default does not allow remote access to databases
<infoturtle> I just coppe we could just do this on the blackknight server.........
<infoturtle> back in 5, going to reboot into ubuntu
<thethomaseffect> It's not that big a deal
<thethomaseffect> if we can get the absolute path to the current website it'd be easy to just tie the domain to the new hosting
<thethomaseffect> and use the absolute path to get at all the content
<infoturtle> sounds like you know what your talking about
<thethomaseffect> oh it's all simple
<thethomaseffect> in theory :D
<thethomaseffect> like Ken Thompson once said "Unix is simple, so simple it takes a genius to understand it's simplicity"
<infoturtle> ha ha, I like that one
<thethomaseffect> acually getting the domain off canonical and repointing it is the bit of work there
<thethomaseffect> if i don't reply btw it's because i'm killing zombies in dead rising 2 :)
<thethomaseffect> have you played minecraft yet btw?
<infoturtle> ya, I brought it ages back, class game!!
<infoturtle> huzzar, figured the stupid problem out, it dsen't like MySQL v 4.1.1, but v5 it seems to like
<infoturtle> I'm thinking about using drupal on menown site, can anyone tell me if you can put pictures into the posts or can you only add attachments like on ubuntu-ie.org?
<thethomaseffect> you can put in pics, afaik there's a full WYSIWYG editor included
<thethomaseffect> linky me infoturtle!
<infoturtle> I'm just reuploading it cause it needs a database and the one I used was one I use for something else, so I must reinstall with a new one
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-10
<airurando> good evening ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows you airurando
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> good now
<airurando> finished work for the day :)
<airurando> how's you?
<czajkowski> aye just about done
<czajkowski> hows the kids?
<czajkowski> all well ?
<airurando> all good. enjoying the hols
<airurando> you enjoying the down time at home?
<czajkowski> yup it's good thanks
<czajkowski> jon came over for the weekend
<airurando> how does that snazzy ubuntu mouse feel?
<czajkowski> very nice
<czajkowski> got a voucher when I joined
<czajkowski> so deciedd to get it
<czajkowski> handy when travelling
<airurando> cool
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/437977
<airurando> nice having himself over
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> did he enjoy the trip?
<czajkowski> nice to show him places
<czajkowski> minus the santa stuff
<airurando> was it his first time here?
<czajkowski> 2nd
<czajkowski> first was over xmas
 * airurando looks at album
<airurando> bunratty!
 * airurando loves bunratty
<airurando> looks like you both had fun there
<czajkowski> yup was nice
<czajkowski> nice place to bring people
<airurando> cliffs of moher to
<czajkowski> yup so pretty
<czajkowski> and then lahinch
<czajkowski> my favourite place!
<airurando> Dads family are from Ennistymon
<czajkowski> ah lovely
<czajkowski> it's so pretty down there
<airurando> yeah I remember my Grandad giving out about the miserable waves in Dun Laoghaire  (where he retired to) vs the great ones in Lahinch.
<airurando> very quiet in here lately
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> comes and goe
<czajkowski> goes
<czajkowski> waves I guess
<airurando> hope so
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> did yuo have a nice easter?
<airurando> aye
<airurando> took in both Cork and Limerick
<airurando> the long weekend (fri to sun) felt like a week
<czajkowski> aye was nice alright
<czajkowski> my inbox today looked like a car crash
<airurando> saw the tweet :)
<czajkowski> yeah it was pretty busy
<airurando> were you at Thomond on Sunday?
<czajkowski> no thankfully or I'd have cried
<airurando> :)
<airurando> me to!
<airurando> delighted I only got to follow it on twitter.
<jshortland> hi all
<zmoylan> hey
<czajkowski> ello
<zmoylan> hi czajkowski, enjoying the grub before heading back to blighty?
<czajkowski> yup
<zmoylan> [;us easter for all the choccy goodness
<zmoylan> *plus
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-11
<slashtommy> czajkowski: i see you're back in the country, will you make it into town?
<czajkowski> not sure drove up and down on monday there and back but back is a bit ifffy after that
<slashtommy> oh no!
<slashtommy> if you do make it, we could arrange an ubuntu hour. it has been a while since the last
<czajkowski> not sure I can mid week tbh
<czajkowski> and this weekend I'm heading to lahinch
<slashtommy> good good, remember your bucket and spade! :)
<czajkowski> outta clean shirts yet? mail go through to the -ie mailing list
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-13
<czajkowski> tdr112: ping
<tdr112> yo czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: can u pm me your email address
<czajkowski> I seem to not have it
<czajkowski> :(
 * slashtommy pokes the mailing list about the release party
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-08
<czajkowski> anyone in dublin tomorrow
<czajkowski> Meetup tomorrow in Dublin learn about Riak!! http://meetu.ps/Jv9sK thanks to the folks at Basho and Engineyard
<tdr112> is it worth it
<czajkowski> yeah very useful and you get to meet others which in turn can help you or your projects or you know networking
<czajkowski> but the talks can be very good
<tdr112> I mean Riak, has anyone used it
<czajkowski> oh yes
<czajkowski> engine yard :)
<tdr112> not mad on the idea of them hosting so many meetups
<czajkowski> oh?
<czajkowski> how come?
<tdr112> I just think its not a good thing to have some many event hosted by a private company
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I can see that but also know how hard it is to find independent venues that dont cost and arm and a leg
<czajkowski> and you want a venue that's not a pub, has wifi, close to X it becomes a long list to sort out
<tdr112> yes but its not like group y is using them as a venue , its Engineyard running x meetup
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> but if noot them then who
<czajkowski> at least talks are happening which tbh
<czajkowski> is a good thing as that encourages discussion and mingling
<czajkowski> good for business and for people who work
<czajkowski> slight trade off I know
<czajkowski> ideally it'd be in some neutral place, but that's not always possible.
<tdr112> aside from the not neutral place its the not neutral people running them , most meetups are being run by their staff
<tdr112> where is the community ownership
<czajkowski> well bbasho are sponsoring it, the makers of riak at least in this instance
<czajkowski> so the community here are engineyard who are users
<czajkowski> I'm not saying it's perfect
<czajkowski> but I prefer to see this than no talks
<tdr112> just good to be mindful
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-09
<airurando> ha! The Dublin release party got a mention in last weeks uwn videocast.
<airurando> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hng2Lxx2fgw
<czajkowski> yay
<slashbel> not sure if we can make the release party, we may be in England that weekend
<airurando> slashbel :-(
<slashbel> my Dad is scheduled to be in hospital that weekend, so tempted to book flights and go visit
<slashbel> nothing serious, routine stuff but it's always good to receive visitors when sat around in hospital
<airurando> absolutely, I hope it all goes well.
<airurando> tdr112: did you get my email re: screws?
<tdr112> i did
<tdr112> been too bust  to look up the code for you
<airurando> no rush
<airurando> thanks
<chrono800> 8-)hey guys, how are you all this evening??
<airurando> evenin' chrono800
<chrono800> how's things airurando?
<airurando> not to bad chrono800
<airurando> and with you?
<chrono800> good thanks, busy...!
<chrono800> how is your leg healing itself, airurando?
<airurando> sure
<airurando> sore
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-12
<airurando> afternoon
<moylan70> hi
<airurando> moylan70: I hope you are still on track for the 28th.
<moylan70> am making sure nothing else happens then and should be rested
<airurando> good stuff :-)
<moylan70> gonna have to see if i can poke 1-2 ubuntu using mates
<airurando> please do
<moylan70> i'm sure they'll have excuses but i might be able to catch them off guard :-)
<airurando> I asked for folks on the mailing list to spread the word.   We will see.
<airurando> must dash
<airurando> see ya
<airurando> moylan70 so long as the minor surgery goes well next Friday I will be green for go and will also have a friend in tow!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-13
<AndrewMcC> Well, in the latest Raring packages, my resume-from-suspend is now working.
<AndrewMcC> And I've got IPv6 working properly, but only by changing from wl to brcmsmac as my wireless card driver.
<AndrewMcC> And dabs have some Samsung SSDs on the (slightly) cheap and I'mawfully tempted. Still not happy with SSD reliability in general though. Anybody here any experience?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-08
<Guest61759> Christ sake - Listening to Irish radio today - you'd think Linux doesn't exist !
<Guest61759> Will someone please take some time out to tweet and txt the radio-shows this morning as they report (continuously-even hour) that XP has a real alternative .. i.e. Ubuntu
<Guest61759> Seriously , Come on people !
<Guest61759> Where the hell is Ubuntu today ? where are the #Real-Alternative adverts ? Those who care usually listen to radio shows .. the exact people who can become involved ... UbuntuIrish - It's Up To Yourselves .
<Guest61759> just txt the radio-shows this morning please .. a hint at ' trial before you buy on DVD ' would really instil a massive advantage of the entire project.
<Guest61759> leaves.
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-09
<AndrewMcC> Clearing out the office, found a PC from 2001. Boots with 12.04 perfectly, if slowly.
<AndrewMcC> Also found an old HD which I plugged in. Turns out to be an install of RedHat 8.0, last shut down on October 21st, 2003!
 * zmoylan-len cleared out all my old hd today.  about 20 of them.  maybe 100gb in total :-)
<AndrewMcC> :)
<zmoylan-len> thank goodness for free home electrical waste depot near connolly station
<delcoyote> were is located? the free home electrical waste depot?
<delcoyote> I'll cry when I dump my cyrix 300mhz
<zmoylan-hp> too seconds and i'll dig out map location for shamrock terrace.
<zmoylan-hp> https://maps.google.com/?ll=53.355091,-6.24451&spn=0.001282,0.002411&t=m&z=19
<zmoylan-hp> http://www.dublincity.ie/WaterWasteEnvironment/Waste/Documents/North%20Strand%20R%20Centre.pdf
<delcoyote> thanks a million!
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-12
<Cronelius> whats going on
<ebel> yo
<Cronelius> who ubuntu here?
<ebel> i use ubuntu
<Cronelius> cool, do you bother with games/steam on it?
<ebel> not often. i don't play a lot of games
<ebel> i do have steam and occasionally ise that
<Cronelius> Thats a shame, you should play more.
<Cronelius> Is this channel a hobbiest group?
<ebel> Hobbyist? what do you mean?
<ebel> Many here are hobbyists, but many (like me) use ubuntu in a professional setting
<ebel> How about you? Do you use ubuntu? :)
<Cronelius> I use ubuntu on and off. I'm a software dev and I mostly work on windows but I like to spin up linux every now and then
<ebel> :)
<Cronelius> I'm looking forward to more games using steam and this stupid thing Microsoft has done with DX12
<ebel> what did they do with it?
<Cronelius> Any games using DX12 must be sold through the windows app store
<Cronelius> i think exclusively
<ebel> erk
<Cronelius> http://www.windowscentral.com/directx-12-will-indeed-be-exclusive-windows-10
<Cronelius> oh wrong link
<Cronelius> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/224173-unreal-developer-blasts-microsoft-claims-company-wants-to-monopolize-game-development
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-13
<_resistwhore> install gentoo please
<ebel> huh?
